# conia season coming up



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

ok now its time to get in gear and get your tackle ready. rodbuilder for over 15 years is about to kick off season with wery reasonable deals . contact me if you need annything special built or have a color or design in mind. crosswraps and weaves also available. got some reels im looking to get rid of too


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

What is Conia season:dohoke

I knowyou meant Cobia. Good luck with the rods. Post some pics of your work. It might help.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (1/15/2008)*What is Conia season:dohoke


I was also like wow, is this some new species I need to get excited about, but for now I'll just get going on the upcoming cobia run.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it's related to the coBia theres just a small difference and thats the spell check button on the bottom of the coNia. oke The coNia runs underneath "turdles":bump I believe


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *kanemano (1/15/2008)*The coNia runs underneath "turdles




Hey billfishhead, welcome to the forum man. We're just funnin ya. Post some pictures of your work if you can.There are a few rod builders on here.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, some pictures would help!!! There are some of the finest rod builders here(and I'm not one of them):letsdrink...........and WELCOME


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (1/15/2008)*What is Conia season:dohoke
> 
> I knowyou meant Cobia. Good luck with the rods. Post some pics of your work. It might help.


It's the OTHER catfish that you get on your Grouper sandwiches around town......

Just joking, would love to see some pics on those customs. Already getting excited.....


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahhh,Conia :hungry I'm gettin the shakes man. What kind of sticks do ya make for them? I prefer a good ole fashioned baseball bat when I try and calm down the Cones,not Steven either since I think it would take something like a Chevy truck to bring that Ole boy down when he's pissed. That's love Steve and please don't hurt me if ya read this:banghead


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

b and n mistakes happen to me all the time,,,,,,,,,,,,im not a geek,,,,,,,,,,,im a rod builder and reel repair,,,,,,,,,,,and fish a lil


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

We're just having some fun with ya. Hell I gotta look at drivers license to spell my name right. Welcome to the jungle here at PFF.Put some pics and list them in the fishing gear section. You'll find some buyers if the work is good.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm told coNia is relative to talapia...:sick

COBIA however, well... they're no good to eat either!, if y'all catch one, don't do anything except bring it to my house..... i'll dispose of it properly :hungry


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats funny!!!!!!


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

I love this forum! Reminds me of a Tee-shirt I saw once. It had a picture of a rat with it's head stuck in a trap with his ass stuck high in the air, with a long line of cats behind it. The quote above it said "when you're down and out, everyone wants a piece of your ass!" Gotta love it.


----------

